# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Ահաբեկչական պայթյուն «Դոմոդեդովոյում»

## Universe

Ճշտված տվյալներով, որոնք հրապարակել է Ռուսաստանի Արտակարգ իրավիճակների նախարարությունը, «Դոմոդեդովո» միջազգային օդանավակայանում ահաբեկչական պայթյունից տուժածների շարքում կա 4 հայ:

Դա 42-ամյա Կարեն Միխայիլի Գալուստյանն է (ապրում է Մոսկվայի մարզի Կրասնոգորսկի շրջանում, տեղափոխվել է թիվ 13 քաղաքային հիվանդանոց), 65-ամյա Գուրյան Վարդանի Խաչատուրովը (տեղափոխվել է թիվ 13 քաղաքային հիվանդանոց), 57-ամյա Յուրի Ալբերտի Վարդանովը ( տեղափոխվել է թիվ 71 քաղաքային հիվանդանոց) եւ 52-ամյա Պողոսբեկով Ա.Ա.-ն (տեղափոխվել է Վիշնեւսկիի անվան վիրաբուժական ինստիտուտ):

Տուժած հայերի քաղաքացիությունը ճշտվում է: Զոհերի թվում հայկական ազգանուններ չկան, սակայն դեռ ճշտված չէ նրանցից 9-ի ինքնությունը:

Ինչպես արդեն տեղեկացրել է NEWS.am-ը, Մոսկվայի «Դոմոդեդովո» օդանավակայանի միջազգային տերմինալի ժամանման սրահում, հունվարի 24-ին Երեւանի ժամանակով 17։ 40-ին պայթյուն է որոտացել։ Ներկա պահին հաղորդվում է 35 զոհի եւ 140 վիրավորի մասին։  

Պայթյունի կապակցությամբ, քրեական գործ է հարուցվել «ահաբեկչություն» հոդվածով։ Պայթյունի տեղանքում տղամարդու գլուխ է հայտնաբերվել։ Իրավապահները ենթադրում են, որ այն պատկանել է պայթյունն իրականացրած մահապարտին, ով գտնվել է ժամանողներին դիմավորողների խմբում։ Պայթյունը համարժեք է եղել 7 կգ տրոտիլի, պայթուցիկում կտրող-ծակող մետաղական իրեր են եղել։

Ընկերսել երեկ պետքա մոսկվա գնար, հիվանդացավ ու չգնաց...
news.am

----------


## yerevanci

*Սրանք  էլ  այն  վիդեոներն  են,  որոնք  կարելի  է  ճարել  youtube-ում

հենց  պայթյունի  պահին*



*էքսկլյուզիվ  կադրեր*



*ամենատարածված  վիդեոն*

----------


## Tig

> Ճշտված տվյալներով, որոնք հրապարակել է Ռուսաստանի Արտակարգ իրավիճակների նախարարությունը, «Դոմոդեդովո» միջազգային օդանավակայանում ահաբեկչական պայթյունից տուժածների շարքում կա 4 հայ:
> 
> .....


Ի՞նչ կապ ունի տուժողները հայ են եղել, թե ուզբեկ...

----------

Kuk (25.01.2011), Moonwalker (25.01.2011), Rammstein (25.01.2011), VisTolog (25.01.2011), Արևածագ (25.01.2011), Ձայնալար (25.01.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

Պայթյունից  ընդամենը  մեկ  ժամ  առաջ  Երևանից  եկող  ինքնաթիռը  վայրէջքա  կատարած  եղել,  ու  մերոնք  արդեն  այդ  հատվածից  դուրս  եկած  են  եղել,  իմ  քեռիս  այդ  չվերթից  մարդ  էր  դիմավորում,  ու  պայթյունի  պահին  արդեն  եղել  են  գրեթե  դրսում:  Օդանավակայանն  այնքան  մեծա,  որ  դրսում  եղածները  սկի  չեն  էլ  լսել  պայթյունի  ձայնը,  հետո  նոր  շտապ  օգնության  մեքենաների    ժամանումից  հասկացել  են,  որ  մի  բան  էն  չի:  Ականատեսների  ասելով  մահացացների  թիվը  ավելի  քան  50  է,  իսկ  պաշտոնական  տվյալներով  ասում  են  35:

----------


## Kuk

Եթե ինչ որ հոդվածի հիման վրա թեմա եք բացում, ժողովուրդ, անպայման չի հենց հոդվածի վերնագիրը սաղացնել թեմայի վրա: Կարելի ա խմբագրել վերնագիրը: Հիմա էս թեմայի վերնագիրը շատ ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ, եթե լիներ «Դոմոդեդովոյում» ահաբեկչական պայթյուն է տեղի ունեցել, որի մեջ էլ կարելի էր գրել, որ պայթյունից տուժածների մեջ կան նաև հայեր: Թեչէ սենց տպավորություն ա ստեղծվում, որ եթե տուժածների մեջ հայեր չլինեին, մեզ համար էդ դեպքը ցավալի չէր լինի, մեզ մտահոգվելու տեղիք չէր տա ու ստեղ էդ թեման չէինք բացի, էդ մասին չէինք խոսա. դե հիմա պայթյուն ա, էլի, մեկա մեջը հայ չկա, ի՞նչ գործ ունենք:

----------

Ariadna (25.01.2011), Chuk (25.01.2011), Moonwalker (25.01.2011), Norton (25.01.2011), PetrAni (25.01.2011), Rammstein (25.01.2011), Sagittarius (25.01.2011), Tig (25.01.2011), VisTolog (25.01.2011), yerevanci (25.01.2011), Արևածագ (25.01.2011), Մանուլ (25.01.2011)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Թեմայի վերնագիրը ««Դոմոդեդովոյում» ահաբեկչական պայթյունից տուժել է 4 հայ» տարբերակից փոխվել է «Ահաբեկչական պայթյուն «Դոմոդեդովոյում»» տարբերակով:*

----------

Kuk (25.01.2011), Moonwalker (25.01.2011), Rammstein (25.01.2011), Tig (25.01.2011), yerevanci (25.01.2011), Ձայնալար (25.01.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

Մեր  ավիաընկերությունները,  մասնավորապես  Արմավիան,  պնդում  են,  որ  չնայած  երեկ  Դոմոդեդովա  օդանավակայանում  տեղի  ունեցածին,  այսօր  Երևան - Մոսկվա  չվերթները  կատարվել  և  կատարվելու  են  առանց  ուշացումների

----------


## Rammstein

Հեռուստացույցով ասեցին, որ տաքսու շոֆեռները (վարորդ բառը ափսոս ա), օգտվելով առիթից, հոր գներն են կպցրել Մոսկվա տանելու համար` ընդհուպ մինչեւ 20,000 ռուբլի:
Արա բայց ինչ անասուն են:  :Bad:  Պայթողը պետք ա դրանք լինեին:

----------

Ariadna (25.01.2011), Moonwalker (25.01.2011), PetrAni (25.01.2011), Tig (25.01.2011), VisTolog (25.01.2011), Հարդ (25.01.2011), Մանուլ (25.01.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

*Օդանավակայանի  թեժ  գծի  հեռախոսահամարներ* 
+ 7 495 363 61 01
+ 7 495 644 40 56
+ 7 495 644 40 66
+ 7 495 662 82 47

*Տուժածների հարազատների համար գործում է այս հեռախոսահամարը*
+ 7 495 795 35 26

*Հոգեբանական աջակցման հեռախոսահամար*
+ 7 495 637 70 70

*Սա  էլ  պայթյունի  3D  տարբերակը*
http://www.rian.ru/video/20110125/325985590.html

----------


## Hayazn

Իսկ որևե տեղեկություն կա , թէ սա ում ձեռքի գործն է :
Ես ցավակցում եմ ռուս ժողովրդին կատարվածի առիթով և զարմանում եմ նրանց համբերության վրա :
Միևնույն ժամանակ ցավակցում եմ տուժված Հայորդիների ընտանիքներին և մաղթում նրանց արագ ապաքինում :
ԱՍՏՎԱԾ ձեզ պահապան ....

----------

Moonwalker (25.01.2011)

----------

